# boycott nalgene!



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

I was just searching for a water bottle for DS to purchase and found this







we definitly won't be going with Nalgene now!

http://www.rmad.org/nalgene.html


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum (Jul 11, 2002)

Wow - time to go find a stainless steel water bottle. Ick. Between that and then potentially toxic plastic...good reasons for me to not buy them anymore.


----------



## kate~mom (Jul 21, 2003)

oh NO!

:::







rinting that sticker:::::


----------



## mama ganoush (Jul 8, 2004)

these are good:

http://www.livingincomfort.com/siswmewabo.html


----------



## sunnybear (Nov 18, 2004)

Agh, that photo is terrible...poor bunny. =( It really hurts to see things like that advertised like it's just some other normal product.


----------



## QueenOfThePride (May 26, 2005)

That article is a piece of cr*p. Animal restraint devices are necessary in both clinical medicine and laboratory research. I have used that exact device to draw blood from rabbits. And there ARE LAWS that say pain relief must be used for any painful procedure done to a laboratory animal unless the pain relieving drug will interfere with the results of the study.


----------



## Unoppressed MAMA Q (Jun 13, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *QueenOfThePride*
That article is a piece of cr*p. Animal restraint devices are necessary in both clinical medicine and laboratory research. I have used that exact device to draw blood from rabbits. And there ARE LAWS that say pain relief must be used for any painful procedure done to a laboratory animal unless the pain relieving drug will interfere with the results of the study.

please don't assume that folks find animal torture 'necessary'.
i sure don't!
please leave rabbits alone.


----------



## QueenOfThePride (May 26, 2005)

Okay, I know the rabbit restraint device looks scary, but it is very safe. Rabbits are burrow-dwelling animals, and when they are all squeezed in a tight space, they feel safe. If rabbits are not properly restrained, they can kick their back legs hard enough to break their own back. This device is safer even than wrapping them in a towel.


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *QueenOfThePride*
That article is a piece of cr*p. Animal restraint devices are necessary in both clinical medicine and laboratory research. I have used that exact device to draw blood from rabbits. And there ARE LAWS that say pain relief must be used for any painful procedure done to a laboratory animal unless the pain relieving drug will interfere with the results of the study.

just because there are laws doesn't mean it always happens.







I am not going to willingly spend money and support a company that is directly profiting from animal testing period.


----------



## polka123 (Nov 27, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *QueenOfThePride*
. And there ARE LAWS that say pain relief must be used for any painful procedure done to a laboratory animal unless the pain relieving drug will interfere with the results of the study.

NO research lab uses pain meds during experiments or vivesection







:







:

that';s what all the fuss is about. Every one of my Vets said they almost left the field after having to perform heinous bone set on poor dogs with no meds.







:








There is tons of proof that no meds are being used on the majoritiy of animals

Also.please... there is NO debating on the activism posts please

Quote:

In addition - if you do not agree with a call to action/rally/protest, please do not post to the thread. Instead begin a thread in News & Current Events, or other appropriate forum, for discussion or the topic. Do not discuss the thread, or the original poster of the thread. If you find a counter cause of one posted here to be worthy, please start a new thread in Activism. THIS IS NOT A DEBATE BOARD.

this is another pathetic example how little we value our fur counterparts


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum (Jul 11, 2002)

No debating...

This is for calls to action - if you don't support the call to action - move on, don't post.


----------



## KnitterMama (Mar 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama ganoush*
these are good:

http://www.livingincomfort.com/siswmewabo.html

those are nifty!


----------



## Mamma Mia (Aug 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AdinaL*
Wow - time to go find a stainless steel water bottle. Ick. Between that and then potentially toxic plastic...good reasons for me to not buy them anymore.

Klean Kanteen!!

As to the OP, that is despicable. Bad enough that clear plastic leaches, but now they're making animal torture devices. Fan-bloody-tastic.


----------



## Mamma Mia (Aug 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unoppressed MAMA Q*
please don't assume that folks find animal torture 'necessary'.
i sure don't!
please leave rabbits alone.

For real, ITA.


----------



## Mamma Mia (Aug 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AdinaL*
No debating...

This is for calls to action - if you don't support the call to action - move on, don't post.









Sorry, didn't mean to engage.


----------



## QueenOfThePride (May 26, 2005)

Sorry, I didn't know I couldn't post here because I support ethical and humane animal research.


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum (Jul 11, 2002)

You can't debate the call to action.

If you wish to begin another thread - then by all means do so.


----------



## vegaenglit (Aug 4, 2005)

i read about this a few years ago. i made my own sticker saying "ask me why i will never again purchase nalgene."


----------



## KnitterMama (Mar 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *QueenOfThePride*
Sorry, I didn't know I couldn't post here because I support ethical and humane animal research.









read the sticky before the snarky


----------



## mommajubilee (Jan 9, 2004)

I second the vote for Klean Kanteen I love mine!


----------



## ayme371 (Jan 5, 2005)

So sad. my nalgene bottle used to be







like another arm. no longer


----------



## KnitterMama (Mar 31, 2005)

My sister gave me a water bottle similar to the Kleen Kanteen ... but it's a cheaper version and says "Eddie Bauer" on the side. She got it from Target I think ... not intending to advertise, just want to know if anybody knows if this is a comprable (sp?) alternative to the Kleen Kanteen as I can't afford one. Plus, I don't wanna use it if it's I dunno ... lined with somethin funky.


----------



## kaydee (Aug 13, 2004)

Am I allowed to post in support of this, or is that furthering the debate?









Even if a person supports "ethical and humane animal research" (and putting aside the debate about whether that phrase is an oxymoron), rabbits are most often used in testing of cosmetics and household products and corrosive materials.

Rabbits' eyes don't secrete tears, so they are the ideal subjects for tests where corrosive materials are placed in their eyes. They are physically unable to create the lubrication that would rid their eyes of the test substance.

One such test is the Draize test, where a test substance is placed in one of the rabbit's eyes, usually without anesthetic, while the other eye serves as a control. Researchers observe eye irritation over a period of time (often days or even weeks) and record damage to the eye (see more at: http://www.api4animals.org/facts?p=435&more=1)

Even if I were to support some animal testing for research (say, for deadly diseases), I would have to ask if I really think mascara and floor polish are worth harming and killing thousands of animals every year.

(And yes, the experiences of "lab animals" are painful; the U.S. Animal Welfare Act is a limited law, is not adequately forced or followed. Just look at government records and the harrowing undercover work done by animal protection organizations).

If Nalgene still creates these holds, they are likely profiting from (and encouraging) the use of animals in cosmetics testing.


----------



## Pod4One (Nov 28, 2005)

Sorry folks. I skimmed the thread and didn't read the sticky. Now that I have, I shall move on. I don't want my post to be considered argumentative or starting a debate.

P4O

Now back to your regularly scheduled thread...


----------



## aceboo (Apr 19, 2005)

how sad anyway...


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Sometimes I use a glass juice bottle to carry water around when i don't care about weight.







but the stainless steel ones are great for hiking! I have a couple of plastic ones that aren't Nalgene, and a Nalgene that i've had for ever... but haven't bought a new one in forever, mainly because of the plastic issue. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Greenie (Sep 27, 2005)

Poor bunny!







I have Guinea Pigs, and I just can't stand to see such sweet animals treated that way.. I had never heard of these water bottles, but I won't be buying any of them! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *swimmin_mama*
My sister gave me a water bottle similar to the Kleen Kanteen ... but it's a cheaper version and says "Eddie Bauer" on the side. She got it from Target I think ... not intending to advertise, just want to know if anybody knows if this is a comprable (sp?) alternative to the Kleen Kanteen as I can't afford one. Plus, I don't wanna use it if it's I dunno ... lined with somethin funky.


I'm not sure how they would differ, but nickel from stainless steel can supposedly leach out, and the Klean Kanteen says they have lab results that shows their bottles don't do that.

I know some people who use old glass jars and bottles for water, but that hasn't been practical for me because of the kids and such and worrying about breakage.


----------

